# Will be bringing home our new baby in about a month....



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

We are still saddened by Hedgie's passing and miss her like crazy. Just going past the cage or looking in the fridge and seeing her food is saddening, yet I can't bring myself to throw it out either. (No worries, I'm not saving it for the next one, I will rid of it before then and buy new) I can still see her lying on that table lifeless and it breaks my heart. I'm glad my son never saw her that way. There was a neorscopy (probably spelled that horribly) and it was found that the lump indeed was from a spinal deformity as well as other abnormalities about her, although an exact cause of death wasn't found. She will be forever remembered.

But on a lighter note, we have found a wonderful new girl to bring home in about 1 month. I have contacted Jenn w/ Hedgie Haven and we are getting a beautiful little girl from her on December 1st. I can't wait!! We had just built Hedgie a new cage from solid C&C cube pieces and even were working on a 2nd level. (Right now it was just used for storage of her stuff though because we hadn't hedgie proofed it or made acess to it) The lower level is about 2 1/2 ft wide though by about 3-4 ft long. We had just gotten a fleece bag and hat from Nancy as well, so we'll wash them up as well as the liner (and probably make a few more liners) so everything will be ready for her. We have an igloo, but since Hedgie was so small, it may be too small for our new girl, so we might need to get another one, although 2 snuggle bags and a hat might be enough hideouts too. We do have a wheel, a silent spinner and several cat ball type toys. Now she just needs a name. I want to name her Tumbleweed as we had tried to name Hedgie (but my son wanted the name Hedgie) but my son's not convinced this time either that its a good name.

Here is a link to her slideshow.... http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a68/wi ... 992482.pbr


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about Hedgie, but I'm glad her passing did not discourage you from getting another. I'm sure your new girl will be very happy and loved in her new home. Good luck!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Hedgie. And yes, it's probably a good thing that your son did not see her that way. I have an 11 year old and he has an elderly Guinea Pig named "Anakin". I know it's going to be hard on him when Anakin passes away. It took him over a year to get over his pet rat, when it passed. The guinea pig was the replacement to help heal his heart.



LovingQuills said:


> I have contacted Jenn w/ Hedgie Haven and we are getting a beautiful little girl from her.


I am getting your hedgie's BROTHER, to join my breeding herd. He is posted right under your girl's slideshow. Jenn says she'll have a slide show of my little boy, later this week. Such a small world, huh?! Unfortunately, I won't be getting him home until Spring of 2009. We are each breeding another pair of hedgies, so we can do a breeder swap for 2 hedgehogs....making the 12 hour drive (one way) worth while. :roll:

We've named our little guy *SMORES* because he has a solid white body (the marshmallow) with a black head and buttocks (graham crackers covered in chocolate). :lol: Plus, it goes with our "candy" theme names.

*Algerian Black, High White, Pinto*
[attachment=0:3okd0yjz]D5_Smores.jpg[/attachment:3okd0yjz]


----------



## LovingQuills (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanx everyone. We are very excited to bring her home!! 

Pixie your little guys is adorable!! Sorry you have to wait so long to get him, I'd be going nutz. I love the name too. We are still working on a name for our girl. I want Tumbleweed, but Ashton's not convinced. (I'd wanted it for Hedgie too) So we're still working on a name, but hopefully can come up w/ one soon. 

Jessie


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG I WANT HIM. NOW. 

*starts blue printing her hedgienapping plans...*


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww she is beautiful!!!


----------

